# Camping north east NY State parks



## JSSML (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am from Eastern Ontario and have not camped in a state park since I was a kid. We live in the eastern ontario. Besides Wellsely island do you recommend any other?


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Might want to check out Fish Creek Pond State Park. I have never been there, but it looks great on the website.
A member here put an album on this site. They took some nice pix.


----------

